# Shellac over oil paint



## jcn (May 12, 2010)

I know shellac has the reputation of being compatible with anything, but I'm cautious to apply it on top of some oil-based paint. I have a piece of poplar which has been painted with Sharpie oil-based paint pens. The designs are quite intricate, so any thinning at all will be destructive, and I'm wondering if the denatured alcohol in the shellac would damage the paint.

I'm planning to test anyway, but I'm just curious if anyone here has experience with something similar?

My ultimate goal is to build a nice thick clear finish, using a product that is easy to use. I'm pretty bad at finishes, so I like to seal/protect with shellac with wipe-on finish on top, like Minwax Wipe-On Poly. Just for the ease of use factor.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would say shellac is safe over most things . I believe sharpies are alcohol based but if sprayed on you should still be able to seal it up.


----------



## jcn (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

These aren't normal alcohol-based Sharpies, they're another product using oil-based paint. I don't know how long they've been on the market, I just saw them for the first time the other day.

http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Product/Sharpie_Oil-Based_Paint_Marker_Medium.html


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

These products *DO* contain alcohol (ethanol).
Why would you *NOT* test before you attempt unsubstantiated advice?


----------



## jcn (May 12, 2010)

Since I said in the first post I was going to test anyway, the real question is why would I *ASK* for advice before *SPENDING MONEY* on products someone might *KNOW FOR A FACT* won't work. A question which answers itself, if you think it through.

thanks.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Tested - alcohol will dissolve and smear this paint.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Like you said do a test after the oil based sharpie drys on separate test board. But I'm sure it will seal it . Shellac seal oil base stains so that you can put any other finish on top of it.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

We've tested this product in our finishing products laboratory and alcohol can smear it.
It is an alcohol based product, despite the labeling.

MSDS


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

We've tested this product in our finishing products laboratory and alcohol can smear it.
It is an alcohol based product, despite the labeling.

MSDS


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

We've tested this product in our finishing products laboratory and alcohol can smear it.
It is an alcohol based product, despite the labeling.

MSDS


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you spray it On mixed with shellac?


----------

